# Live in Spain work in Gibraltar



## jurassicmum (Aug 24, 2009)

Newbie-be kind

We (me, hubby & 4 kids 1-17) want to move to the area just east of Gibraltar but no further than Estepona. Hubby going to be working on The Rock but we want to live Spanish!lane:

My Spanish is quite good and I want the kids to go to good public local schools. We would like to get involved with the community while having the back-up of a few expats:clap2:

Sabanillas old town has been suggested but I'm really looking for some good views from people living in the area.:ranger:

All help welcome:tongue1:


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

jurassicmum said:


> Newbie-be kind
> 
> We (me, hubby & 4 kids 1-17) want to move to the area just east of Gibraltar but no further than Estepona. Hubby going to be working on The Rock but we want to live Spanish!lane:
> 
> ...


The first choice to make is campo or costa. There are some lovely inland pueblos near to Gibraltar - Jimena de la Frontera and Manilva have thriving expat communities while remaining very Spanish. 

On the coast, running westward from Gib are Sotogrande (expensive), Sabinillas and Estepona - all good choices. Sotogrande has a large (and expensive) international (English language) school and the nearby village of Torreguadiaro is still largely Spanish. 

La Linea (right by the Gib Border) has a bit of a rough reputation but is improving. It is large and has all facilities.

Hope that helps.....


----------

